# Help - my Clown Loaches are not eating



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I got 4 clown loaches from a member over the weekend and put them in with my existing group of 15 CL's tank. For some reason I have not seen them eat even once! I've tried NLS sinking pellets and wafers, frozen brine shrimps, bloodworms and peas but they just don't seem to be interested at all. The other thing is the 4 would swim up and down near the tank corners at night while the others are asleep.

Are they still getting used to the new tank? I should mention they're bigger (3") than my other loaches (1.5-2"). They still appear to be healthy and active, but I wonder if this is normal.

Thanks.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

It is common for clown loaches to be shy and not eat the first week or so since they are just getting adjusted to the water in your tank. Just make sure your water quality is all good or else they may be in shock. If thats not the case then they will get used to you coming to the tank and feeding them. Also try bloodworms they love them!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry I didn't read all of it seems like you have already tried bloodworms and more...Just getting used to the water then and thats a good sign that they are active.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I know when I introduced new clowns to my group they acted a bit shy for a few days even up to a week in some cases, water quality & temp. can play a big part with these guys and how they act and eat as mentioned already I run my temp 78-80 DF, give them some time I'm sure they will settle in for you. Good luck


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i agree with both of these guys, the clowns seem to be very shy and nervous sometimes so I'm sure they are just getting used to the new surroundings. If they are sick or ill you will see their colours start to fade and blend together, but if the colours are fine then no worries.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

PeteAce said:


> I got 4 clown loaches from a member over the weekend and put them in with my existing group of 15 CL's tank. For some reason I have not seen them eat even once! I've tried NLS sinking pellets and wafers, frozen brine shrimps, bloodworms and peas but they just don't seem to be interested at all. The other thing is the 4 would swim up and down near the tank corners at night while the others are asleep.
> 
> Are they still getting used to the new tank? I should mention they're bigger (3") than my other loaches (1.5-2"). They still appear to be healthy and active, but I wonder if this is normal.
> 
> Thanks.


try get this one *TetraColor Tropical Granules
* they are red colour ... my CL love to eat! i got my 3" CL just 2 days already like to eat this one, i got from Pat ( Mykiss ) !
or try feed blood worm if they shy, then let them stable....they usually will shy in new tank the first week, that why i usually pick over 2"+ .. because they very picky to eat while smaller & not strong !


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestions! In the past any new CL's usually adjust themselves in 2-3 days, but this time is different. Maybe the larger fish takes longer to adjust. I keep my temp at around 82F when i introduce new CLs, then back to around 80. But yeah I'll try to feed more bloodworms. Thanks again.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

When I got my group of CL's I don't think they ate for about a week.


----------



## yellowsub9 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi - I have a 125gal tank with about 25 clowns ranging from 8 to 3 inches. It has taken me awhile to get these guys. I noticed that the larger the clown is the longer it takes for him to acclimated. My 7 in guy took about 4 weeks before he stopped hiding and recently my 8 in took about 7 weeks to come out and join the rest of the group. Since yours are smaller it will probably take them about 2 weeks. As the others have suggested keep the water clean. I did use a turkey baster to spot feed the ones hiding which helped a bit. Also provide dither fish and hiding places for them. Small cocktail shrimp shredded is a good food for them about once a week.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks yellowsub9. That's some really good relieve information. My new CL's are still hiding in caves and it's been a week so far.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you want to be mean, you can always take away the cave  But I know you will be kind. 

When I had my group, the was one tiny hiding hole and it was fun to see how they all want to claim that spot. One was in there so often that it got me worried when it started to look pale. They all grew strong and active after a couple of weeks. Almost tempted to pick up another group at IPU last night @ $9.99 each.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Ha! They have quite a few caves to choose from now.. hmmm... 
And my spot feeding failed tonight when my other CL pigs stole the food. I'll just let it be.

I'm also tempting all the time.. but 19 CL's and 6 Denisoni barbs are enough for in a 66g.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

2 weeks... still not eating . They look pale and appear to have lost a little weight.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know what your lighting situation is, but they are more can be more active in dark/dim conditions. If you can leave the lights out, and keep an eye on the tank and try feeding when they are exploring. Mine went the better part of 20 days without eating, then they made up for it!

Good luck


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks mdwflyer. That's a good suggestion. I'm leaving my lights out today, I see they are actually not hiding as much anymore. But still not eating.

Update: one of the four has started slowly going for food when I'm only using dim moonlights the whole day, that's a good sign.


----------

